# HOWTO: FreeBSD Desktop - Part 2 - Install



## vermaden (Apr 11, 2018)

Installation of FreeBSD on a laptop:
https://vermaden.wordpress.com/2018/04/11/freebsd-desktop-part-2-install/


----------



## vermaden (Apr 11, 2018)

The first part is available here:
https://vermaden.wordpress.com/2018/03/29/freebsd-desktop-part-1-simplified-boot/


----------



## tankist02 (Apr 17, 2018)

Please fix a typo:


```
We will not set SWAP size to ‘0‘ (no SWAP) as it will not be needed.
```

Should be:


```
We will now set SWAP size to ‘0‘ (no SWAP) as it will not be needed.
```


----------



## vermaden (Apr 17, 2018)

tankist02 said:


> Please fix a typo:
> 
> 
> ```
> ...


Thank you, fixed


----------



## tankist02 (Apr 17, 2018)

Another little one from the first link above:


```
The You may connect to it using the wpa_supplicant(8) daemon.
```

Should be:


```
Then You may connect to it using the wpa_supplicant(8) daemon.
```


----------



## balanga (Apr 18, 2018)

vermaden said:


> Installation of FreeBSD on a laptop:
> https://vermaden.wordpress.com/2018/04/11/freebsd-desktop-part-2-install/




Useful guide.... One question... Why not use the mini-memstick  image rather than the memstick image?


----------



## vermaden (Apr 18, 2018)

balanga said:


> Useful guide...



Thanks.



balanga said:


> One question... Why not use the mini-memstick image rather than the memstick image?



Because *mini-memstick* but does not contain the installation distribution sets on the medium itself.


----------



## balanga (Apr 18, 2018)

vermaden said:


> Thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> Because *mini-memstick* but does not contain the installation distribution sets on the medium itself.



But it's smaller and you can immediately tell if you have any networking issues, which is where numerous problems arise...
If you do encounter a problem, because your NIC is not supported, you won't know until you try network access, and then you'll find you can't do much with your installation.


----------



## Maxnix (Apr 18, 2018)

balanga said:


> But it's smaller and you can immediately tell if you have any networking issues, which is where numerous problems arise...
> If you do encounter a problem, because your NIC is not supported, you won't know until you try network access, and then you'll find you can't do much with your installation.


Just drop to a shell and run `ifconfig`.


----------



## vermaden (Apr 18, 2018)

I do not need to download the installation sets every time just to test network connectivity ...


----------



## balanga (Apr 18, 2018)

vermaden said:


> I do not need to download the installation sets every time just to test network connectivity ...




That's fine if you are doing it regularly. I'm thinking more about someone not familiar with FreeBSD, installing for the first time and not sure what to expect.


----------



## vermaden (Apr 18, 2018)

balanga said:


> That's fine if you are doing it regularly. I'm thinking more about someone not familiar with FreeBSD, installing for the first time and not sure what to expect.


So not being able even to install the system because there can be trouble with network (which can adressed later after install) would be better for people not familiar with FreeBSD ... interesting point


----------



## balanga (Apr 19, 2018)

I'd just say that it's probably better not to succeed in installing FreeBSD than to find out after you've installed it that your NIC is not supported.


----------



## vermaden (Apr 19, 2018)

You can always attach USB wifi dongle that is supported you know?

Even that small that it will almost not be visible ...

For example like that one:
https://www.amazon.com/Edimax-EW-7811Un-150Mbps-Raspberry-Supports/dp/B003MTTJOY


----------

